
FedEx ditching Amazon is a 'watershed moment' - onewhonknocks
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/amazon-fedex-dropping-big-implications-2019-6-1028267359
======
aurizon
Reminds me of the Aesops fable. [https://fablesofaesop.com/the-frog-and-the-
ox.html](https://fablesofaesop.com/the-frog-and-the-ox.html)

Of course, it is the FTC who will pop the bubble...
[https://www.ftc.gov/enforcement/anticompetitive-
practices](https://www.ftc.gov/enforcement/anticompetitive-practices)

